# Renting Out Platinum Exchanges



## Gophesjo (Dec 31, 2011)

I know there is a thread somewhere about which exchange companies do - and which do not - allow renting out exchanged weeks, but I can't seem to find it at the moment.  Does Platinum allow renting out weeks acquired through their exchanges?


----------



## Beefnot (Jan 1, 2012)

it is in a sticky in the exchanging forum. Answer is no.


----------



## Gophesjo (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, Beefnot


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Jan 4, 2012)

*Exclusive*

Platinum Interchange Exchange and Rental reservations are "Exclusive": Reservations booked with PI cannot be deposited with another Exchange or Rental company, or any other company or individual, or use for any other purpose. Please click on Terms and Conditions on the Platinum Interchange website for more details.

Thank you!


----------

